# Smiling men less attractive



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Smiling men less attractive to women: study - Technology & Science - CBC News

Interesting study, in a way it sort of reinforces what many men on this forum have said about what women are attracted to (pride not smiliness) and kind of goes against what a lot of women on here have said that they are attracted to in a man.

It also reinforces what most people on here suggest men are attracted to (smiliness) and goes against what many men say is attractive to them (strong confident women).

So, women, are you attracted to smiley men? Men are you unnattracted by victorious women?

What I tend to read between the lines in this story and with my own perception around me, is that both genders are actually attracted to happy members of the opposite sex, but that the show of happiness differs (notice the man in the pic is still grinning while in victory pose, while the woman isn't?)


----------



## tryingtobebetter (Aug 6, 2012)

I notice it is based on Canadian/North American responses.

I am not confident the findings would necessarily read across to other cultures. North Americans are different to the rest of the world.

My (British) wife tells me she prefers smilers to swaggerers.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

> Men are you unnattracted by victorious women?


I think, if you are talking about sexual attraction, the happy woman in the first image is sexier than the arms raised in victory. I tend to equate victory with some form of conflict. I don't think of sex when in a struggle or conflict I want to win. I guess that's some base reaction from some ape man brain leftover like yesterday's fish. I think it must have it's purpose or it would be gone from our brains.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

tryingtobebetter said:


> I notice it is based on Canadian/North American responses.
> 
> I am not confident the findings would necessarily read across to other cultures. North Americans are different to the rest of the world.
> 
> My (British) wife tells me she prefers smilers to swaggerers.


Interesting study. There might be some validity to it. I smile a lot and I have noticed that its not something that appeals to everybody. Not that women were mean to me when I was single its just that I could easily tell which ones were interested and which ones were just hanging around because I made them laugh. Although personable the funny guy isn't necessarily seen as the sexy guy that women want to hook up with. 

I always get the Wayne Brady comparisons. Sure he is a funny guy, handsome even. But nobody wants to do him!!!!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

But in looking at the pictures (I assume they are the same pics used in the study?) the man in the pride pose *IS* smiling.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

The victorious woman looks like a good provider.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

<scowls attractively>


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

tryingtobebetter said:


> I notice it is based on Canadian/North American responses.
> 
> I am not confident the findings would necessarily read across to other cultures. North Americans are different to the rest of the world.
> 
> My (British) wife tells me she prefers smilers to swaggerers.


Well I would imagine that's true since you Brits adopted dental hygene, what, four or five years ago?


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Hmmm. I must be a god then. Hardly ever smile.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

strong confident woman = controling bi*ch no thanks.


I'm not saying woman should be weak but by stating I'm a strong confident woman portrays a different message to me.

I prefer a loving woman who wants to compromise and build together. strong confident sounds almost like a bully.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Are you married, chillymorn?


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> strong confident woman = controling bi*ch no thanks.
> 
> 
> I'm not saying woman should be weak but by stating I'm a strong confident woman portrays a different message to me.
> ...


Its kind of like every person I know that proclaims themselves to be a great leader is actually a terrible leader. Beware anyone that loudly proclaims what they are. I suppose one could say that about all the self proclaimed alphas on TAM ....


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Makes sense that pride was viewed more attractive imo, since the arms were raised over the head it shows off a of a part of the body which a lot of women find physically appealing.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> Are you married, chillymorn?


?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Attraction is a very complex phenomena.
But the results of the stud are indeed interesting.
It would be interesting , like they said, to run the tests in actual , live social environments.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't believe there was only one set of photos for the test subjects to look at, I think these were just one of a bunch whom a number of different participants simply grouped into the four categories.

One thing I think the authors were concluding or drawing a parallel to is the idea is that sexual attraction, in general, relates strongly to the dominant men / submissive women idea.

Obviously we each have our own experiences and preferences that affect our own sexual interests which probably vary greatly.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Note to self. 

Keep hands up in a gesture of victory when I walk in the door at home and when anything good happens.

If wife makes me a cup of coffee. Up goes the arms and head.
Son runs to me when I get home to hug me. Arms up!
After my wife has a huge O....fist pump then arms up!

If I keep my arms up in a gesture of victory all the time, I'm sure to raise my sex rank and be seen as less beta, not a Mr. Nice Guy and get more sex.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I don't get:-
_
"The researchers suggested that shame was considered somewhat attractive in both genders because it expresses respect for social norms."_

Both genders in the 'shame' photos were unattractive to me (they lacked confidence and appeared moody), as were the phony 'pride' photos (they want to _appear_ confident, but probably aren't).

I find a direct, confident smile far more appealing.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I prefer the slight deer-in-the-headlights / I could really use a beer look myself. It seems more honest than a great big sh*t-eating grin. In my experience, men who are always smiling are hiding big lies behind the schoolboy looks, with the exception being if they are married to an awesome woman, then the look is authentic but am not attracted to it because they are happily married (that smile is attractive, but in a different hopeful kind of feel-good way.)

I didn't find any of those photos attractive, btw. 
Come on guys, post some deer in headlights I need a beer photos for me, it's been a boring day at work.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> *I didn't find any of those photos attractive, btw.*
> Come on guys, post some deer in headlights I need a beer photos for me, it's been a boring day at work.


:iagree:
They were all so posed.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Come on guys, post some deer in headlights I need a beer photos for me, it's been a boring day at work.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I prefer the slight deer-in-the-headlights / I could really use a beer look myself. It seems more honest than a great big sh*t-eating grin. In my experience, men who are always smiling are hiding big lies behind the schoolboy looks, with the exception being if they are married to an awesome woman, then the look is authentic but am not attracted to it because they are happily married (that smile is attractive, but in a different hopeful kind of feel-good way.)
> 
> I didn't find any of those photos attractive, btw.
> Come on guys, post some deer in headlights I need a beer photos for me, it's been a boring day at work.


I googled images of "deer in headlights I need a beer" and got these for you


























You're quite welcome.
Just here to spread happiness and joy!


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

From the article:



> In contrast, men find women more attractive when they smile, and *least attractive when they look proud and confident*


then 



chillymorn said:


> strong confident woman = controling bi*ch no thanks.


Yet women are told time and time again that confidence is sexy. :scratchhead:

I guess that's shameful and weak confidence?


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

Cosmos said:


>


Now *that's* attractive! [the deer that didn't get included in the quoted bits, that is]


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

always_alone said:


> From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it really depends on whatever is in at the time. Sometimes men are supposed to be sensitive sometimes we're supposed to be manly. The reality is its just a way for people to sell books and magazines. The name of the game has always been to be yourself and date someone who loves you as you are.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Smiling men less attractive*



always_alone said:


> From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just as men are told that smiling a lot is sexy. This is the whole reason I felt I needed to post this thread, trying to decide if it is true that what we are "told" is what actually turns the opposite sex on.

I've said it before on here, for me personally her "confidence" has nothing to do with my attraction to a woman, though I try to avoid insecurity.

And I have always found that a big goofy smile is the best way into the friend zone.


----------



## Enginerd (May 24, 2011)

Quiet confidence is sexy in a women. Overt braggadocious confidence is a sign of insecurity in both sexes. So if a women is always proclaiming to be a strong women I know the opposite is true. Like a big dog that doesn't need to constantly bark to announce it's dominance people who know they are really good at something don't have the need to tell anyone.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Smiling nor frowning guys just don't exactly do a whole lot for me, but I will greatly go with the gal who has a smile on her face rather than the one with frown!*


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Smiling men less attractive*



arbitrator said:


> *Smiling nor frowning guys just don't exactly do a whole lot for me, but I will greatly go with the gal who has a smile on her face rather than the one with frown!*[/QUOTe
> 
> That is reinforced by the study that says women who are smiling are most attractive to men. So what do you think about the female wrestler who just owned her adversary and is hovering over her defeated opponent arms raised in victory while the other agonizes, is she more attractive to you at that moment or when she is out of the ring, doing something ladylike?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

The deer in headlights look is too overdone in the photos offered. I like it subtle. And not beer in hand, just needing one. As in, I am dealing with this situation, but I would rather be at a pub having a beer with my friends and just checking out the ladies, not having to figure out what to do with one. If a guy has game, I tend to be leery. Although I've made some few exceptions.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

tryingtobebetter said:


> I notice it is based on Canadian/North American responses.
> 
> I am not confident the findings would necessarily read across to other cultures. North Americans are different to the rest of the world.
> 
> My (British) wife tells me she prefers smilers to swaggerers.


This be true. Attractive attitudes and body languages and mannerisms are different depending on the culture.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> The deer in headlights look is too overdone in the photos offered. I like it subtle. And not beer in hand, just needing one. As in, I am dealing with this situation, but I would rather be at a pub having a beer with my friends and just checking out the ladies, not having to figure out what to do with one. If a guy has game, I tend to be leery. Although I've made some few exceptions.


If a guy has game you can be promised that he is adept in the art of picking ladies up.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

TiggyBlue said:


> Makes sense that pride was viewed more attractive imo, since the arms were raised over the head it shows off a of a part of the body which a lot of women find physically appealing.


It's a known attractor pose. It also can raise a man's T just by doing it, as well as proclaiming dominance to everyone else.

The chief practitioner of the "Victory Pose" Sergio Olivia:


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Here's a popular press write up from 2011: Swagger and brooding countenance.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> It's a known attractor pose. It also can raise a man's T just by doing it, as well as proclaiming dominance to everyone else.
> 
> The chief practitioner of the "Victory Pose" Sergio Olivia:


His proportions especially that tiny waist are great today but staggering back in his time.

What an overkill of a display of physical masculinity.

If you have that, do you think you have to say much? Your game is your body...


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Here's a popular press write up from 2011: Swagger and brooding countenance.


Big Mach, I keep going in circles around women and things, when I just accept that the world works a certain way and some of it defies logic, but it just is. 

I know your Alpha qualities in a man will help sexual attraction, if not with his wife, with others. 

It's the way and the light and I'm tired of fighting it.

I've been both Alpha and Beta in my life, and my Alpha period of time I was extremely self focused, however I had tons of success with the ladies (it was no big deal), and i was increasingly successful in all my other endeavors.

As a beta i was more reliable, hard worker, always do what i say im going to do, a bit more conservative considerate of emotions, and the lust hit just is not as strong...

As an Alpha I would take care of my woman, so it's not like i was dogging them out. I felt happier that way.


----------



## Kria (Aug 4, 2013)

I look at dating sites on a regular basis and the pictures of men smiling is what I prefer and find attractive. The pictures of the men looking serious or emotionless I find to be very off-putting and I would not want to chat with them.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

treyvion said:


> As a beta i was more reliable, hard worker, always do what i say im going to do, a bit more conservative considerate of emotions, and the lust hit just is not as strong...


Treyvion, you might find this read to be very interesting.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Machiavelli said:


> Treyvion, you might find this read to be very interesting.


Very interesting. My fiance's just a friend ex was also motivated by the challenge of another woman in the picture (me). she was 29 at the time.

But I think sometimes that men can dig their own holes, so to speak. Why would a guy be interested in a woman who needs a constant challenge and in the process, nearly ruin a good relationship.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> Very interesting. My fiance's just a friend ex was also motivated by the challenge of another woman in the picture (me). she was 29 at the time.
> 
> But I think sometimes that men can dig their own holes, so to speak. Why would a guy be interested in a woman who needs a constant challenge and in the process, nearly ruin a good relationship.


Women tend to get bored after 4-7 years, no matter who they are with, which is why a guy needs to learn how to throw them a bone to keep them interested. Stability is an attraction killer. They want what they have to work for and they like things to be slightly out of balance. Of course, the gamma dude wasn't unbalancing anything. He was a regular of rock of milquetoast.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Machiavelli said:


> Women tend to get bored after 4-7 years, no matter who they are with, which is why a guy needs to learn how to throw them a bone to keep them interested. Stability is an attraction killer. They want what they have to work for and they like things to be slightly out of balance. Of course, the gamma dude wasn't unbalancing anything. He was a regular of rock of milquetoast.



And what advice would you have for us women?


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> And what advice would you have for us women?


The only reason men marry, in fact the reason marriage came into being, was an exchange of protection, food, and shelter from the man in exchange for exclusive sex and legitimate heirs from the woman. This has not changed in the intervening millennia. Keep the sex and the hot visuals coming and your man will be happy, assuming he's heterosexual and is not obese with low testosterone issues. That may not be enough to keep him monogamous, other than legally so, since the expectation of practical monogamy for men is such a new innovation, but your place within the harem should be secure.


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Women tend to get bored after 4-7 years, no matter who they are with, which is why a guy needs to learn how to throw them a bone to keep them interested. Stability is an attraction killer. They want what they have to work for and they like things to be slightly out of balance. Of course, the gamma dude wasn't unbalancing anything. He was a regular of rock of milquetoast.


I have an Aunt ... Truth be told she is in her mid 40's

She told me: RG, a woman loves drama. She wants her man to rattle her cage. When things get stale she will lose interest. 

We are Hispanic, so I am not sure it doesn't apply to everyone... or maybe it applies to some/most.

But in my former marriage - the passion wasn't more intense than when stuff was unpredictable.

I'm sure this doesn't apply to everyone but maybe it should be considered.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> other than legally so, since the expectation of practical monogamy for men is such a new innovation, *but your place within the harem should be secure.*


:rofl: eww


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

I think a man that smiles at appropriate times is attractive. Just not when he smiles ALL the time. It loses its novelty.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)




----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Based on the 4 photos in the story though, I'd go the victory pose because of the smile and arm muscles.


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

Dad&Hubby said:


> Note to self.
> 
> Keep hands up in a gesture of victory when I walk in the door at home and when anything good happens.
> 
> ...


You've graduated from tam! Good luck.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I have this weird thing that although I think I'm smiling I end up looking like I'm scowling.
I have photograph after photograph where although I'm smiling, I'm 'scowling'.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Dad&Hubby said:


> Note to self.
> 
> Keep hands up in a gesture of victory when I walk in the door at home and when anything good happens.
> 
> ...


You don't have to go to all that trouble, just 'casually' flex your biceps and pecs once and awhile. It's the equivalent of a push up bra.


You're welcome


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

of course we're attracted to happy people. how silly. simplify your life.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

When was this concept of GSOH coined? I still remember preference for the "strong silent type."


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I changed my avatar to one of me.

In it I think I'm smiling but when you look at it I have a scowl on my face again.

Too small to see so I'll change it soon.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Machiavelli said:


> Here's a popular press write up from 2011: Swagger and brooding countenance.


Interesting article for the most part.

But I don't agree with this:



> If the last guy you went out with was an astronaut or an Olympic gymnast, don't mention it.


I think men think more highly of a woman by her past relationships. I read somewhere that Onassis was impressed with himself that he snagged a president's wife.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> Interesting article for the most part.
> 
> But I don't agree with this:
> 
> ...


I actually preferred women with no past relationships when I was a single guy. If I was a single guy at my present advanced age, I may possibly (or may not) be amused with a woman's past sexual exploits, but I wouldn't care one way or the other about who their previous husbands or boyfriends were.

As for Onassis, I could see how that might appeal to him, since he never got sex in his life without paying for it (one way or another).


----------



## Quant (Jul 15, 2013)

Terribly designed study.


----------



## Thebes (Apr 10, 2013)

I must be odd because I liked the guy smiling. If they are brooding all the time I get to thinking they are a ahole or have problems.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Thebes said:


> I must be odd because I liked the guy smiling. If they are brooding all the time I get to thinking they are a ahole or have problems.


Maybe you like your guy smiling _*at YOU*_ and only you.


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

> *the study of 1,084 heterosexual men and women*


- Not big enough of a sample to give any worthy results. 
- Only tested on Americans(?) while claiming to apply to all "men and women"
- Another useless "study/gallup"

This also contradicts with my real world experiences. Every woman I know has said they either get attracted to man's eyes, smile or face in general.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

CouldItBeSo said:


> - Not big enough of a sample to give any worthy results.
> - Only tested on Americans(?) while claiming to apply to all "men and women"
> - Another useless "study/gallup"
> 
> This also contradicts with my real world experiences. Every woman I know has said they either get attracted to man's eyes, smile or face in general.


Oh, yeah. That's the secret. Very scientific process you have there, too.


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Oh, yeah. That's the secret. Very scientific process you have there, too.


It's not really a secret. You can call it a "natural process." Since you didn't know this I'm glad I was able to help you with your struggles.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Give me a smile any day. Grumpy, scowling men are a major turn off for me. 

I deeply love a man with a great SOH and a wicked smile.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Holland said:


> Give me a smile any day. Grumpy, scowling men are a major turn off for me.
> 
> I deeply love a man with a great SOH and a wicked smile.


Well I'd better not lose my wife then, because as I mentioned earlier in this thread when I look at my photos it always seems to me that I am scowling. I hope I don't come across that way IRL.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

You have a good SOH though Wysh, going from your online posts. Sure you come across as scowling IRL? Bet you don't.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Holland said:


> You have a good SOH though Wysh, going from your online posts. Sure you come across as scowling IRL? Bet you don't.


Well hopefully it's just photographs.

I'll post a pic in the pics thread and you can see what I mean.

In the photograph I would have sworn blind that I was smiling but I look pretty grim faced in reality.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Pic posted.

Perhaps the wine was a bit sour.


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

CouldItBeSo said:


> - Not big enough of a sample to give any worthy results.
> - Only tested on Americans(?) while claiming to apply to all "men and women"
> - Another useless "study/gallup"
> 
> This also contradicts with my real world experiences. Every woman I know has said they either get attracted to man's eyes, smile or face in general.



...You never 'win' a discussion with erroneous thinking CBS, your logic will always prevail in your eyes....


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

Since this thread is a mix of science, opinions, psychological blocks, wishfull thinking and unlogic in general, everybody's opinion is welcome, as long as one accepts the relativity of one's brainproducts.

....Which is harder than doing science itself I think.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice thread.

My experience is that they all tell you they like a smiling guy more, but I've always seemed to get better mileage from being less smiley. Its like the smile has to stay under wraps until after the "spark".

Way back when I was trying to become more social and experimenting, I tried all kinds of personas, expressions and... vibes (for lack of a better word). Smiley wasn't a good one. I thought it was strange, because I love smiley women. They're more inviting.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I've heard similar things before and I'll chime in.

When perusing dating sites, I dislike the scowling tough-guy looks. I like my men tough but as the ex was abusive, I tend to equate that with angry. I also find nice teeth important (not perfect, well cared for) and have discovered many non-smilers did not have nice smiles. So big smiles make me think they are friendly, happy, have good oral hygiene and generally pleasant and outgoing. Non-smilers tend to make me think they are trying too hard to be bad-ass, are grumpy or generally not happy with either life or themselves.

On to me. I am a competent woman. As soon as conversation goes to topics men generally excel in (home repair, general car repair, guns, etc.) and they find I can keep up my end of the conversation I think they feel less manly. But am I supposed to feign ignorance and keep quiet so they can feel superior? I am not a controlling b*tch. I am very much the easy-going, happy to do laundry, cook your dinner and bring you a sandwich and beer on game day kind of gal. I prefer traditional roles, BUT being a single mother for 10 years means I HAD to do a lot of things a married woman might typically rely on a man for. I have a father who is a mechanical engineer who I shadowed as a child. I have a can-do attitude. yet I feel I'm being punished for not being feminine enough even though I have plenty dresses, skirts and heels in my closet and wear a touch of makeup and style my hair every day.

So I've tried dumbing it down but finally I decided that the right guy will NOT be intimidated by my knowing what belt dressing is for or how to hang wall board and that screws should be used to avoid nail pops. I am SURE that he knows plenty more that I don't and vice versa and I will admire and praise those aspects of his personality. But getting to that means a whole freakin lot of frogs to kiss before the prince comes.

I'm not into playing head games to make sure he is secure in his manhood. If he isn't, that's his problem not mine.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

EnjoliWoman said:


> I've heard similar things before and I'll chime in.
> 
> When perusing dating sites, I dislike the scowling tough-guy looks. I like my men tough but as the ex was abusive, I tend to equate that with angry. I also find nice teeth important (not perfect, well cared for) and have discovered many non-smilers did not have nice smiles. So big smiles make me think they are friendly, happy, have good oral hygiene and generally pleasant and outgoing. Non-smilers tend to make me think they are trying too hard to be bad-ass, are grumpy or generally not happy with either life or themselves.


After you been through an abusive situation, you definately look at angry and abusive people differently, so I could see how the tough guy with a scowl look wasn't going to work for you.

A strong man who is tough doesn't need to wear his strength on his face or his sleeve because he knows he has it... So he can be a kind and happy man.



EnjoliWoman said:


> On to me. I am a competent woman. As soon as conversation goes to topics men generally excel in (home repair, general car repair, guns, etc.) and they find I can keep up my end of the conversation I think they feel less manly.


It's good you have personal knowledge in these area's. But most men would feel less manly like you said.



EnjoliWoman said:


> But am I supposed to feign ignorance and keep quiet so they can feel superior? I am not a controlling b*tch. I am very much the easy-going, happy to do laundry, cook your dinner and bring you a sandwich and beer on game day kind of gal. I prefer traditional roles, BUT being a single mother for 10 years means I HAD to do a lot of things a married woman might typically rely on a man for. I have a father who is a mechanical engineer who I shadowed as a child. I have a can-do attitude. yet I feel I'm being punished for not being feminine enough even though I have plenty dresses, skirts and heels in my closet and wear a touch of makeup and style my hair every day.


It's a benefit to find a woman who can work independantly who is giving us the honor of being her man, but also who takes good care of her man.



EnjoliWoman said:


> So I've tried dumbing it down but finally I decided that the right guy will NOT be intimidated by my knowing what belt dressing is for or how to hang wall board and that screws should be used to avoid nail pops. I am SURE that he knows plenty more that I don't and vice versa and I will admire and praise those aspects of his personality. But getting to that means a whole freakin lot of frogs to kiss before the prince comes.


LOL. Marginalyzing yourself to try to fit in isn't going to make you happy. Find people who work well with you seems like most of us figured that one out.



EnjoliWoman said:


> I'm not into playing head games to make sure he is secure in his manhood. If he isn't, that's his problem not mine.


I agree on that one too. People do head games and games for pecking order, for power and control and position establishment.

Some of them been doing it so long it's all automatic. I know you just need a man who appreciates a well rounded woman like you and is secure in himself and has nothing to prove.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Alright fellas... let's "face off!" Post up a pic that just says happy, and a pic that says "slick" or has that bit of swagger to it. To the unaware, slick, swagger, cool... is not showing a mean nasty scowl.

haha


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

EnjoliWoman, you are really, really smart to wait for a secure man. It's the only kind of man worth being with.


----------

